# Centerlink payments



## Dani817

Hi, hope all are fine here. I am Dani. Me and my wife with 2 little kids arrived here on 28 of july 2018 on permanant resident visa (subclass189). Now my question is can we claim for centerlink payments, if yes then how many type of payments we can claim at that stage.

Thanks 
Cheers


----------



## JandE

Dani817 said:


> Hi, hope all are fine here. I am Dani. Me and my wife with 2 little kids arrived here on 28 of july 2018 on permanant resident visa (subclass189). Now my question is can we claim for centerlink payments, if yes then how many type of payments we can claim at that stage.
> 
> Thanks
> Cheers


Old Rules: 
_New residents have to wait 104 weeks (2 Years) before they can get most of the Centrelink payments. _

HOWEVER:

New Rules:
In the 2018-19 Budget, the Government announced that the Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period (NARWP) will be further extended. Pending the passage of legislation, the NARWP will be extended to *four years* for a number of welfare payments, including Newstart Allowance, Youth Allowance, *Family Tax Benefit* and the Paid Parental Leave Scheme.

This measure was announced to commence from 1 July 2018. However, it did not commence on this date as the legislation has not yet passed the Parliament. This measure remains current Government policy.

https://www.dss.gov.au/living-in-australia-and-overseas/updates

You need to ask at Centrelink to be certain of what is correct at the moment.

Do not bank on anything being available.


----------



## Con59

Hi mates,
I got my 801 visa on May 15, 2019.
For personal reasons, on September 23, 2019, I left my partner's house with my son.I went to centrelink and told me that unemployed benefit cannot take 4 years from the date of the 801 visa.Do I understand that the 5 years of temporary residence in Australia from 1 January 2019 does not matter?I am now with my son temporary in a friend's house and little money left.I'm 60 years old,and I wonder if at 67 I will retire...
Are there many people here in our situation?It is not correct that after 5 years of temporary residence and permanent resident for almost 6 months,
and be treated as one who has just come to Australia!My boy and I are about to become homeless in Australia!🤨🤔


----------



## JandE

Con59 said:


> Hi mates,
> I got my 801 visa on May 15, 2019.
> For personal reasons, on September 23, 2019, I left my partner's house with my son.I went to centrelink and told me that unemployed benefit cannot take 4 years from the date of the 801 visa.Do I understand that the 5 years of temporary residence in Australia from 1 January 2019 does not matter?I am now with my son temporary in a friend's house and little money left.I'm 60 years old,and I wonder if at 67 I will retire...
> Are there many people here in our situation?It is not correct that after 5 years of temporary residence and permanent resident for almost 6 months,
> and be treated as one who has just come to Australia!My boy and I are about to become homeless in Australia!&#129320;&#129300;


It used to be 2 years after you received PR, the 801 visa in your case, before you could claim benefits, but that was increased to 4 years not that long ago.

Temporary residence does not count.

The aged pension has a 10 year residency requirement.

There _maybe_ a benefit for the child, and of course there is child support from the other parent.


----------



## Con59

Does the residence for retirement need only permanent?


----------



## Luci

https://guides.dss.gov.au/guide-social-security-law/9/2/3/220

This outlines waiting periods. It's from the date you were granted your PR. If you leave the country, the time you are away does not count as australian residency. E.g.. go to UK for 2 months... Then you increase your wait by 2 months.

Look at special benefit.
https://www.humanservices.gov.au/in...efit/eligibility-payment-rates/who-can-get-it

If eligible, you will need to complete a review every 3 months. It's annoying but it's something.

Apply for family tax benefit, you will get part b without serving a waiting period... it does depend on taxable income.


----------



## Luci

Oh wait, how old is your son? I was thinking a little kid.


----------



## Con59

Do I understand that the 5 years of temporary residence (820/801 visa) is not taken into account for those of 10 years of residence for retirement?🤔


----------



## Con59

My son is 23 years old,I'm 60 years old...


----------



## Luci

Let's scrap famy tax benefit then.

I find the special benefit one confusing. Just apply and you will know for sure If you are eligible.


----------



## Con59

Ty😐


----------



## JandE

Con59 said:


> Do I understand that the 5 years of temporary residence (820/801 visa) is not taken into account for those of 10 years of residence for retirement?&#129300;


Centrelink states that you're an Australian resident if you live in Australia and are either:
an Australian citizen or
a permanent residence visa holder or
a protected Special Category visa (SCV) holder.

So it would be 10 years from the date you got the 801 visa (PR).


----------



## JandE

Luci said:


> Let's scrap famy tax benefit then.
> 
> I find the special benefit one confusing. Just apply and you will know for sure If you are eligible.


Centrelink staff also find it confusing.

They suggested that I apply for it as I was eligible. I did apply and was rejected...

Some know the rules, others don't..


----------



## Con59

Thanks for your answer, so I will retire at 70 years old.I hope🤔🙂


----------



## Con59

There are already two types of Citizens,
some with full rights,others without many rights!😐🤔


----------



## Luci

Askizzy.org.au
This site helps you find local welfare agencies.


----------



## Con59

Ty mate😐


----------



## Luci

Aha! Finally found what I was after.

Try your luck but ensure you make it clear that you are in hardship and homeless. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Con59

😐👍


----------



## qtix

For personal reasons, on September 23, 2019, I left my partner's house with my son.I went to centrelink and told me that unemployed benefit cannot take 4 years from the date of the 801 visa.Do I understand that the 5 years of temporary residence in Australia from 1 January 2019 does not matter?I am now with my son temporary in a friend's house and little money left.I'm 60 years old,and I wonder if at 67 I will retire...
Are there many people here in our situation?It is not correct that after 5 years of temporary residence and permanent resident for almost 6 months,


----------



## Con59

I was in the same situation 6 months ago, my friend. You can get a special benefit,which means the same money as unemployment benefits.You will have to ask for a special benefit to centerlink.Good luck.


----------



## JandE

qtix said:


> For personal reasons, on September 23, 2019, I left my partner's house with my son.I went to centrelink and told me that unemployed benefit cannot take 4 years from the date of the 801 visa.Do I understand that the 5 years of temporary residence in Australia from 1 January 2019 does not matter?I am now with my son temporary in a friend's house and little money left.I'm 60 years old,and I wonder if at 67 I will retire...
> Are there many people here in our situation?It is not correct that after 5 years of temporary residence and permanent resident for almost 6 months,


The normal rule is that you now need to be a permanent visa holder for 4 years. This was increased from 2 years PR requirement not too long ago. Temporary visa holders are not entitled.

However, due to COVID, the 4 year rule has been suspended.

You only need to have a PR Visa. You should be entitled at the moment, maybe for the next 6 months. You should apply now.

Regarding retirement, there is a 10 year resident (_Australian citizen or permanent residence visa holder_) requirement for the aged pension.


----------

